# Natural help for under active thyroid



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

My husband suffers from hypothyroidism and took medication until 2 weeks ago. Our health insurance ran out and we have no money for doctors or medication and wonder if anyone knows of any foods to eat or vitamins that help with this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

http://www.swansonvitamins.com/swanson-premium-thyroid-glandular-thyroxin-free-200-mg-60-caps

Here is old fashion desiccated thyroid, cheap. It may take several weeks for him to figure out how many to take. Start with one for 2 weeks if he needs more go to 2 for 2 more weeks

http://www.amazon.com/Hypothyroidism-Type-2-The-Epidemic/dp/0975262408

Here is a great book, see if your library has it or can get it


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

The most common thyroid medicine is often on store's $4.00 rx list. The lists are not the same for every store so you can check several. If it is something else, as Irish Pixie suggested, call the manufacturer.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

$4 prescriptions sound great and they are great if you have the insurance to see a doctor and get a prescription written. Without insurance they really aren't helpful at all. Not trying to start a fight, but it is something that people (usually those with insurance) seem to forget.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mistletoad said:


> $4 prescriptions sound great and they are great if you have the insurance to see a doctor and get a prescription written. Without insurance they really aren't helpful at all. Not trying to start a fight, but it is something that people (usually those with insurance) seem to forget.


You are right, mistletoad I didn't consider the cost of of the Dr's app't.

If the OP's husband was a long time patient they may call in a script for him without an app't.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

http://www.vitacost.com/vitacost-thyroid-complex-with-l-tyrosine

I have been taking this formulation under different names and prices for about 20 years. Or I should have been taking them.. i stopped for a while for some deep and twisted reason.
Anyhoo.. I went from having horrible levels and being very, very ill to having perfect levels.
I chose the Vitacost brand because of the price.
If you look around the site you will see it in bigger bottles for even cheaper.
Start with X number of capsules a day and tweak it depending on how hubby feels. I take a little more than the dosage, but that is what I feel best on.
Others here ahve tried it and love it and are pleased with the energy and weight loss, smooth skin and hair etc...
I know it has kept me alive for all of these years.
The L-Tyrosine, the glandular complex, the minerals.. all hit the spot.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> Natural desiccated thyroid is either bovine or porcine so it's components (and their individual levels) are not what the human body needs. Here's a link:http://www.quackwatch.org/01QuackeryRelatedTopics/armour.html
> 
> Call the company that makes your DH's thyroid medicine and ask if they have a program for people who can't afford their medication, many do.



Yes Natural desiccated thyroid is either bovine or porcine but it is closer to humane then the oil derived syntroid. The syntroid only provides you with a synthetic version of the t4 hormone but your body needs the t3 the most, so your body has to try to make t3 from the t4 which is difficult to do. Desiccated gives you t1 through t4 and most people respond to it much better then syntroid.
Syntroid is big business for the pharmaceutical companies and they fight very hard to keep it that way


----------



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for your help. I will check these out. We used to have health insurance with a big HMO..so so way to get an extra prescription. Thanks again'


----------



## wifiwildflower (Mar 16, 2013)

Lugol's iodine...you would have to buy it (amazon), but people get great results.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Irish Pixie I don't have time right now to look up all the info to footnote but the in a resent medical convention they did say that Desicated wasn't all bad. I know people who have been on synthorid and done great. Lots of other people don't do so well on it. 

Desicated isn't bad... It is a viable alturnitive if your body doesn't do well on the other stuff or as in the case of the OP needs


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

alldaychemist.com has thyroid meds. The shipping is expensive, but if you order 6 months supply at a time, I find the meds quite affordable.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/how-natural-desiccated-thyroid-puts-t4-only-medications-garbage-can

A good article


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Thank you for the links, they have been very helpful!!!


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

I couldn't afford synthroid any longer so I started to get the 4.00 script from walmart. Can't say I feel any different. I did purchase a backup supply of meds from alldaychemist.com as well. They were great to work with. The shipping is 25.00. I take 175 mcg. And purchased a years supply for (I think) 27.00. Total would be 52.00, no appointment required. I don't have a thyroid so I can't help in the natural department. This is just my experience and hope it helps. I do hope he finds something that works for him.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

I sprinkle kelp powder on things, eat 2 cans of sardines/week. Numbers improved. Did great on Iodural, but can't get it locally anymore. Will try some of the alternatives above. Best wishes to OP, and a big thank you to other posters.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

ldc said:


> I sprinkle kelp powder on things, eat 2 cans of sardines/week. Numbers improved. Did great on Iodural, but can't get it locally anymore. Will try some of the alternatives above. Best wishes to OP, and a big thank you to other posters.


They have Iodural on Amazon.


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

This all sounds great but how do you know when the levels are correct without a blood test? the thyroid is a vital organ that I can't see how guessing at levels is good.
Just curious, my service dog takes thyroid meds & I had to have a couple of blood test to get the correct levels.


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

Dreamfarm, in my area there are several clinics that take people on a sliding fee scale based on their income if they do not have insurance. In fact the one I am doing my clinicals for my nurse practitioner course also has labs at reduced rates depending on your income level and # of people in the family.

Is it possible something similar might be around your area? Maybe someone at one of the local Churches might have some information. 

Just a thought - in case something comes up - you do not want an ER bill if you can find an outpatient clinic that will fit your needs and budget.


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

topofmountain said:


> This all sounds great but how do you know when the levels are correct without a blood test? the thyroid is a vital organ that I can't see how guessing at levels is good.
> Just curious, my service dog takes thyroid meds & I had to have a couple of blood test to get the correct levels.


 You go by the symptoms. When the symptoms of hypothyroidism are gone then you are at the right level unless you start experiencing symptoms of hyperthyroidism, in which you would adjust back down. Numbers don't mean much, especially since they have changed numerous times since the 1960s. The "numbers" that now say you are in the normal range would have been hypothyroid in 1971. Prior to about 1960 doctors treated to the symptoms, as described above. Blessings, Kat


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

I do have blood tests several times a year. (Every two weeks when pregnant), but I know when I am high or low before the results come in. Once you've had it long enough, you just know. My dog also takes meds and the blood tests were always inaccurate for how she acted and felt. So we go off her weight gain/loss and behavior and no blood test.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

topofmountain said:


> This all sounds great but how do you know when the levels are correct without a blood test? the thyroid is a vital organ that I can't see how guessing at levels is good.
> Just curious, my service dog takes thyroid meds & I had to have a couple of blood test to get the correct levels.



you can check it by taking your temp. you should be able to find the correct procedure here, he also has a great book "hypothryoidism 2" check your library

http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com/2009/09/16/dr-mark-starr-has-made-a-comment/


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

Whisperwindkat said:


> You go by the symptoms. When the symptoms of hypothyroidism are gone then you are at the right level unless you start experiencing symptoms of hyperthyroidism, in which you would adjust back down. Numbers don't mean much, especially since they have changed numerous times since the 1960s. The "numbers" that now say you are in the normal range would have been hypothyroid in 1971. Prior to about 1960 doctors treated to the symptoms, as described above. Blessings, Kat


Thank You for the info. 

I agree with standards changing. 

I'm reading a book, "7 Events That Made America America", By Larry Schweikart. In it one of the events was when Ike had his heart attack, how that change Americans diet with false, unproven info that is still used today. It is quite interesting. My wife bought the book at the Dollar Tree for a $1 & worth reading, it gets a little dry but it overall is interesting.


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

haley1 said:


> you can check it by taking your temp. you should be able to find the correct procedure here, he also has a great book "hypothryoidism 2" check your library
> 
> http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com/2009/09/16/dr-mark-starr-has-made-a-comment/


Thank You for the link. 

I was trying to figure out if there is a way to treat my Service Dog with natural things. & how I might be able to monitor him.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Ok, that brings up a whole 'nother aspect. Are you treating cats and dogs the same as people? I have two geriatric kitties that I really think are hypothyroid. The feline meds for that can cause some nasty side effects. 

This thread has been helpful on many levels.


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

tab said:


> Ok, that brings up a whole 'nother aspect. Are you treating cats and dogs the same as people? I have two geriatric kitties that I really think are hypothyroid. The feline meds for that can cause some nasty side effects.
> 
> This thread has been helpful on many levels.


My thoughts exactly. Is it different for Dogs than humans. The only clue I had was he jumped weight. I haven't taught him to talk so I can't ask him questions LOL.
Great thread.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I thought I would tell you guys about the conversation I had a month ago with my Endocrinologist at Mayo Clinic about this subject.

I have had my thyroid slowly conking out since 1992, at first it was sub-acute Hashimoto's Thyroiditis, and now it's acute; I only have half of it, the bridge and the right half were removed at Mayo a few years ago, due to large nodules (I've had them since at least as far back as 1992) affecting my ability to swallow.

I specifically asked Dr. Smith about the subject of this thread and the difference between the Bio-Identical thyroid hormone drug, vs. the ground up animal stuff. I was just curious.

He said the animal stuff is not the pure hormone, it contains MANY extra ones, and numerous foreign proteins, not involved with normal human thyroid function, and can have very negative effects on your body and create additional complications. 

The Bio-Identical kind is the _pure _version of the needed hormone, and is much safer to use.

I also want to let you guys know that Mayo has published a book of 100's of natural remedies that actually work and can be trusted, and aren't just mumbo jumbo. It is a large book, too.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Can you please give the brand name of this bio identical? Is it syntectic?

Mumbo jumbo?


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

IowaLez said:


> I thought I would tell you guys about the conversation I had a month ago with my Endocrinologist at Mayo Clinic about this subject.
> 
> I have had my thyroid slowly conking out since 1992, at first it was sub-acute Hashimoto's Thyroiditis, and now it's acute; I only have half of it, the bridge and the right half were removed at Mayo a few years ago, due to large nodules (I've had them since at least as far back as 1992) affecting my ability to swallow.
> 
> ...


 A normal thyroid produces T4,T3, T2, T1 and calcitonin. T4 is only a storage hormone (bio-identical/synthetic). The bio-identical/synthetic has only been used for about the past 50 years. Prior to that whole dessicated thyroid (Armour) was in use (and still is) with great success. Many people don't get better with the synthetic T4 because they can't convert it to T3, the useable form actually taken up by the cells. It has nothing to do with pure and unpure. Bio-identical is synthetic, man made in a laboratory....nothing pure about that. The only complications reported by patients using Armour is typically because they also suffer from adrenal fatigue. The "ground up animal stuff" is much closer to what your own thyroid should be giving you, while the "bio-identical" leaves out a great portion of the equation. If it works for you great, but for many of us we need the whole thyroid. Blessings, Kat


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

I was on synthroid for a couple of months. I felt worse, when I fully expected to feel better. I was extremely anxious for no reason, panic attacks, detached musings on strange things (meeting a car on the road, I would ponder on the effects of swerving into their lane-not normal).

I was on synthetics years ago and never had symptoms. I stopped taking it for stupid reasons. All I can figure is that my body's needs have changed thru the years

I started armour and it has gotten better. I need a dose increase, but haven't stopped by for bloodwork yet.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Whisperwindkat said:


> A normal thyroid produces T4,T3, T2, T1 and calcitonin. T4 is only a storage hormone (bio-identical/synthetic). The bio-identical/synthetic has only been used for about the past 50 years. Prior to that whole dessicated thyroid (Armour) was in use (and still is) with great success. Many people don't get better with the synthetic T4 because they can't convert it to T3, the useable form actually taken up by the cells. It has nothing to do with pure and unpure. Bio-identical is synthetic, man made in a laboratory....nothing pure about that. The only complications reported by patients using Armour is typically because they also suffer from adrenal fatigue. The "ground up animal stuff" is much closer to what your own thyroid should be giving you, while the "bio-identical" leaves out a great portion of the equation. If it works for you great, but for many of us we need the whole thyroid. Blessings, Kat


I'm with you Kat!!!!!!

I don't understand the debate... everybody reacts differently to meds. I'm one of the lucky people who if I take something that says "may cause mild sleepness" I will go to sleep 6 - 20 hours depending. I can not try anything new with out "adult supervivion". I I do not try new things very often. I get yelled at for refussing pain meds... It took two days after the emergency C-section to over come the pain meds and think. Most are blessed in the fact that they don't have to worry about get "stoned" on over the counter cough meds. On the plus side if I ever need a sleeping pill all I have to do is get an over the counter relaxant and I will be out for hours and hours... 

I was on the synthetic didn't work so well for me I feel better on the desicated. I would try the T4 T3 combo if my Dr had a good reason but I'm not going back to just T4. IMO Dr's should pay more attention to how people feel, and look for the cause. And not just run around treating symptom. "Theres a pill for that" doesn't work well for people like me.


----------



## unregistered97395 (Feb 28, 2011)

My mother was on Armour thyroid beginning in her teens, and I grew up being schooled on the signs of low thyroid. Didn't do me much good, as I first tested with low thyroid in my 20's and was told not to worry about it.

Anyway ... several years ago (5? 10??), I noticed some fairly alarming symptoms, but didn't want to go the thyroid med route, as my mother also warned me that, once you're on meds for your thyroid, you're always on them. Apparently, the minute your thyroid gets synthroid or Armour or similar meds, it just decides "I'm done!" and that's that. At least that's what she told me, and she was a nurse.

I went the dessicated route anyway. I've been using Natural Sources Raw Thyroid for years, and I still have my hair, my eyebrows, etc. I don't take it every day---I've been on vacation this week, for example, so I haven't taken any since last Saturday, and I'm fine.

By comparison, my sister (also a nurse) has gone the route of refusing to take anything, and she is balding, losing her eyebrows, skin has become extremely thin and delicate, etc. I would think she'd know how bad not attending to your thyroid is, but nurses have never been known to take good care of themselves.

Long way around to say, I've opted for the dessicated thyroid from Natural Sources for years now, and it's worked just fine.


----------

